# Wanted To Buy Nissan Maxima



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Im looking for a Maxima. Any model like the 1990-94 body style. Any Color doesn't matter. I would perfer automatic but will think about a Stick. I would prefer leather but ill take what i can get. Must have clean body. little nick here or there doesnt matter because it would just be to go to and from work about 8 miles away. Looking to spend up to $2500 but depending on the condition of the car i might go a little more up to maybe 4G. Show me what you got. I live in 11208 area so anything closer the better . Email Adress [email protected] thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Search on craigslist, ebay, autotrader, local paper. You wont find many offers being thrown your way here.


----------

